# 2001 s4 intake modification... any suggestions?



## MGS41126 (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought an evoms v-flow intake for my s4. Noticed a slight difference but the structure of it doesn't add up to me. The engine is still pulling in hot air. I was wondering if there are any kits for a ram air flow through where the fog lights sit up to a box that baracades the cone. I saw this done on my buddy's GTI337 and it sounded and moved phenominal. I want something to pull the cold air from the ground, be somewhat water restricted and confine the cone to only the air being pulled in. I just bought 2 006A diverter valves and want to accent them more. Any suggestions would be awesome. I'm also looking for some black halo projectory headlights. Is the adaptive headlight system still contained in those?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2001 s4 intake modification... any suggestions? (MGS41126)*

The stock airbox setup is designed not to pull in hot air. Running an engine bay open element filter will significantly raise your IAT's and reduce performance, esp in hot weather. You can log with VAG-COM to see your IAT's change with your mods. If you need more air than stock due to bigger Turbo's and additional fueling installs, "Darintake" mod the stock airbox or replace lower half with RS4 airbox or CF surround the open element, etc.
If by Halo you mean something similar to eBay Angel Eye headlight assemblies... leave them for BMW's. Also if you are fussy about headlight output, you won't like *inexpensive* eBay headlight assemblies as their projectors are cheap and it shows in reduced lighting performance.


----------



## MGS41126 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2001 s4 intake modification... any suggestions? (GLS-S4)*

I am no longer using the stock air box. I just need a way of totally surrounding the drop in and sealing it to the hood. I wasn't sure if a kit was available to do this, if not then some fabricating must be done. The thing is I'm trying to make some simple upgrades to push out more power without upgrading the turbos, for now. I've got an APR bi-pipe, two Forge 006A diverter valves with upgraded springs, evoms v-flow, borla cat-back exhaust and a stage 1 revo technicks reflash. Any suggestions as to what else could give me a noticeable power gain?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2001 s4 intake modification... any suggestions? (MGS41126)*

There was a very expensive and well engineered Carbon Fiber surround for open element filters that seals against the hood, don't recall who makes it so maybe someone else will chime in. All in all, it's a bit of expensive bling as stock airbox will still meet your airflow needs on stock turbo's even when chipped, you'll get no measurable extra horsepower.
Several respected StgIII kit providers recommend cutting open the fenderside bottom of stock airbox and installing a debris screen for 450HP+ setups which is the Darintake mod.


----------



## dubboarder (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: 2001 s4 intake modification... any suggestions? (GLS-S4)*

I just bought an S4 Stg 3 and it has the carbon intake divider with a big cone filter, its called the X-1 intake and is available at Vast tunings website.


----------

